# Biete siemens simatic field pg



## Klaas (5 August 2009)

Hey zusammen.
Ich biete einen wenig benutzten simatic field pg an wer interesse hat bitte pn. 
Preis ist verhandlungssache schlagt was vor
danke

der klaas


----------



## vierlagig (5 August 2009)

paar daten wären hilfreich ... mindestens das baujahr ... prozessor, ram, OS und step7 version würde viel weiter helfen


----------



## Paule (5 August 2009)

Klaas schrieb:


> Hey zusammen.
> Ich biete einen wenig benutzten simatic field pg an wer interesse hat bitte pn.
> Preis ist verhandlungssache schlagt was vor
> danke


 
schau mal hier, der sucht eins
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=29277

Gesucht ==> Gefunden


----------



## Bomato (6 August 2009)

Hallo!

Um welches Field PG handelt es sich denn? Was wäre denn deine Vorstellung (Preis).

Gerne auch PM

MfG


----------

